
Code Reviews: Just merge it already! - cmorgan8506
http://fullbit.ca/code-reviews-just-merge-it-already/
======
Osiris
At one job I had we have team members up to 2pm the day after the review was
requested to respond. If no one responded by that time we were allowed to
merge it. This solved the problem of often waiting for days for a review and
the review being lack luster.

~~~
cmorgan8506
That's a good idea. Speak now or forever hold your peace.

------
squiguy7
As with all things in life, it's about balance. I have been more than happy to
review other's code because I see it as more than just a critique. Often times
it is also a learning opportunity by seeing their style or approach for
example.

I have forced myself to be critical of my own code before others and try to
keep it that way when it comes to reviews. There should be a standard of what
to look for from language to language. This helps avoid style bike shedding
with formats or naming.

~~~
cmorgan8506
Bike shedding is the exact phrase for it. I have a feeling I'd enjoy working
with you.

------
jghefner
I worked with someone who was definitely the nitpicker. He would even nitpick
PRs that he wasn't a reviewer on and would happily unwind a merged PR just
because he hadn't had a chance to review it first.

Many of the things that are often nitpicked can be automated with tools like
linters. This really helps cut down on the pain of code reviews for both the
author and the reviewer.

